
Peter Thiel and the Ice Storm - Argothair
https://medium.com/@jasongreenlowe/peter-thiel-and-the-ice-storm-744a9de7a136#.k4jfpej44
======
blackflame7000
There's no pleasing you. Peter Thiel had the courage to get on stage at the
RNC and proclaim he was gay, thereby opening a dialog in the republican party.
This is how you affect change. Through debate and discussion. It turns out
more people will listen when you stop calling them bigots at the first
controversial point of view.

~~~
Argothair
Hi, Blackflame. I didn't call Peter Thiel a bigot, and I don't think Peter
Thiel is a bigot. I _do_ think he's remarkably unconcerned about other
people's problems.

I would never criticize anyone for having a debate or a discussion, but Peter
Thiel just heartily endorsed Donald Trump for President, even though Trump's
platform explicitly and repeatedly calls for treating gay people (and lots of
other people) as second-class citizens. There's a big difference between a
debate and an endorsement.

~~~
internaut
> I do think he's remarkably unconcerned about other people's problems.

With respect to this and the blog post on poverty I cannot agree.

Thiel has been complaining that outside of Silicon Valley people are not
getting wealthier for at least a decade and a half. There's even a video in
2008 where he angrily accuses Eric Schmidt of telling people to eat iPhones.
If anything he is remarkably concerned with other people's problems compared
to his contemporaries.

The common belief in many wealthy circles is that everything is progressing
onwards and upwards (look at any blog posts by Peter Diamandis). Unfortunately
this is utterly afactual when you subtract computation and its effects. The
average person's intuition is actually correct about the economy and the
communities of the wealthy are basically self constructed Potemkin villages.

